# Hello all!



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello to all at USMB!

I see a few usernames I recognize from other forums around the 'interwebs'. Some may recognize my username...And run  Hopefully not though.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas weekend!


Thanks.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Talismen said:


> Hellow to all at USMB!
> 
> I see a few usernames I recognize from other forums around the 'interwebs'. Some may recognize my username...And run  Hopefully not though.
> 
> ...



Welcome........


----------



## Sallow (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome.

Think we've met..


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Think we've met..



Indeed we have 
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 28, 2010)

Promoting another forum in your sig is tacky. You get no welcome from me.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Promoting another forum in your sig is tacky. You get no welcome from me.



But you'll come in and act like an ass, straight away, without knowing one thing about me, other than this? YAY FOR ME!!  I wonder, oh how I wonder, what YOU are "promoting"?  


Oh and, I read *this* in the rules:


> Advertising:
> Advertising for personal gain of any kind is not permitted in any forum or by private message. Posting website links will be permitted occasionally, but will be dealt with on a case by case basis. *This does not apply to member signatures.*



I'm already in the process of doing some checking to see if it's ok though.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 28, 2010)

Talismen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



Same.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



To you too


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

(I think)


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> (I think)


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the board!

I think we may have met elsewhere, but I use different names around the net. I like to keep my trolls and stalkers compartmentalized. Cyber life is tidier that way. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 28, 2010)

Hody.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> I think we may have met elsewhere, but I use different names around the net. I like to keep my trolls and stalkers compartmentalized. Cyber life is tidier that way.
> 
> Enjoy!



Good 'strategery'! 

I seem to remember a few folks in my online past who were Arkansas fans.
I think I may recall you as well!


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Hody.



Hidy Ho!


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

Talismen said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the board!
> ...


There can't be too many of them!!


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Dec 28, 2010)

Talismen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Promoting another forum in your sig is tacky. You get no welcome from me.
> ...



Couldn't care less what you're 'in the process of checking', publicizing your own forum or another forum on this one is pathetic. If it's so great, fuck off and post there.


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



You're right, of course. No such thing as too much of a good thing!


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

Woooo-Pig-Sewee


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You first....

You want to play the 'intimidation' game, have at it, but...I've run across worse than you in my day, and you don't impress nor scare me. Bloviation can be a beautiful thing, when done properly. But, you're just whiney.
Put a cork in it, and put me on 'ignore' if I offend you that much.

As noted, I've been prompted about the sig, and I asked a question about it, *regarding what I found in the rules*. If YOU don't like that, you can shove off. But I ain't here to be your verbal punching bag. You have a bad day? Take a friggin' Midol, but don't come in here whining and complaining to me. I got no need or time for your kind.

This aint my first time in (online) "Dodge" and I've dealt with much worse, and bitchier than you.
You enjoy making yourself look like an ass, in order to hide a lack of something else, that's just all well and good for you, but I've seen online bullies before, and lived through each and every one of 'em. And I can assure you I'll live through the likes of you.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. It's quite... robust.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2010)

hi and welcome.  I do remember the name but that's about it.  I'll ask Sallow..


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

Uh-oh!
Noob played the "Midol Card"


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Ropey said:


> Welcome to the forum. It's quite... robust.



 Yep, I see that.

No problem though. I've "done time" at more "robust" forums than this one, and dealt with much worse.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hi and welcome.  I do remember the name but that's about it.  I'll ask Sallow..



Hmm...Have you always been "Sarah G"?
I think I may remember a "Sarah" from another forum.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Uh-oh!
> Noob played the "Midol Card"



Yeah....that's 'cuz I can tell it might come in handy.
Being a woman, I can recognize "rag rage" when I see it.

And yeah...I just said that


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Uh-oh!
> Noob played the "Midol Card"



Under the circumstances it was deserved. No offense CG but an introduction thread is the wrong place for pretend modding, I'd have done about the same.

It's kinda bare knuckles around here, you need a little spirit and a thick skin without crossing the asshole line. I think noob will do just fine.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-oh!
> ...



I wasn't about to answer CG until she started pushing the issue AFTER I noted that I'm already asking a question about the sig-line stuff, since I found that info in the rules about "advertising" that says "this doesn't apply to member signatures".

I posted the info a while back in this thread. All she had to do was scroll to see it.
But, maybe her scroller is broke?

Either way - done and over with. Movin' on. 


---
*Edit:
Here's the info:*


> Advertising:
> Advertising for personal gain of any kind is not permitted in any forum or by private message. Posting website links will be permitted occasionally, but will be dealt with on a case by case basis. *This does not apply to member signatures.*


---


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-oh!
> ...


I got baptized by fire from Cali when I first joined.
Her and Jillian, both, if I remember correctly.

I like 'em both these days 

Like you said it's "bare knuckles" around here and ya gotta learn that quick or move on and out!!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-oh!
> ...



You know me, goldie.... I speak as I find, offend or please.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Yea, but you were smart enough not to take on both of us at the same time. One - you might survive (might).... both.... and you're a dead man walking.


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 28, 2010)

hortysir said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I arrived here with a horde from my old political board that imploded and never did an intro thread. I think I'm glad it worked out that way. 

The welcome wagon does run a few people over here. Ah well, it's mostly in good fun.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Yea, but you were smart enough not to take on both of us at the same time. One - you might survive (might).... both.... and you're a dead man walking.


Sounds like fun, actually


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 29, 2010)

Talismen said:


> Hello to all at USMB!
> 
> I see a few usernames I recognize from other forums around the 'interwebs'. Some may recognize my username...And run  Hopefully not though.
> 
> ...



Oh great.

You're here.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 29, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all at USMB!
> ...



Yes...I saw your username and has the same reaction.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Talismen (Dec 29, 2010)

Ropey said:


>



YAY Pooh!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 29, 2010)

hortysir said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, but you were smart enough not to take on both of us at the same time. One - you might survive (might).... both.... and you're a dead man walking.
> ...



That ain't what you said last time. If I remember rightly, you whined. Don't make me slap you again, Horty.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome Talismen.

Did you bring a tree-sickstee?


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 29, 2010)

Talismen said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Welcome aboard, Talis-banned.

Can't say I've missed you over the last five years or so.

BTW, I the Hawkeye nation is enjoying their bowl game victory that the refs handed you last night.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 29, 2010)

Talis-banned?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2010)

another hannity maggot, i take it?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 29, 2010)

Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello.  Just kick back and tell us what's on your mind...


----------



## Kat (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome Tals..


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 29, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?



More importantly, why does Bones even bother keeping score on the matter anymore?

She's the last poster that cares, apparently.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?



radio...some of my best friends are hannity maggots


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?
> ...




says the hannity maggot


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 29, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?
> ...



Dammit. You're supposed to play along with the troll I do.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2010)

o and we got an issue.....we got a new poster...."bones"...  

did you know that....hell he could be a hannity maggot too

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_sTe5-vPnM[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 29, 2010)

we have played this game before radio


----------



## Kat (Dec 29, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bones....what would happen if I told you I was a Hannity maggot?
> ...





bones what's a Hannity maggot? Anyone that was ever a member of Hannity??


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 29, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> o and we got an issue.....we got a new poster...."bones"...
> 
> did you know that....hell he could be a hannity maggot too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_sTe5-vPnM



Yeah, I saw that. Should be interesting...


----------



## Talismen (Dec 29, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Likewise.

Oh and...You've mistaken me for someone who actually likes the Hawkeyes.
I don't.



And yes...PROUDLY banned from the free-speech limiting hounds over at Hannity.
I wear that like a badge of honor.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 29, 2010)

Kat said:


> Welcome Tals..



Hi ya Kat.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 29, 2010)

Iowa = Idiots Out Walking Around


Welcome.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Evening


----------



## Talismen (Dec 30, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Iowa = Idiots Out Walking Around
> 
> 
> Welcome.



....Who feed other idiots who don't know how to raise corn, pigs and cows.


----------



## CosmicRocker (Dec 30, 2010)

wanted to say hello to all, will do the profile thing, avatar etc.
Tired of being an internet nomad - long story -im sure others have gone thru the same
( hacking, unjust bans, idiots, trolls -list is endless)
Tired of "living like a Refugee" ( Tom Petty)


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 30, 2010)

Talismen said:


> Those who use the Rep tick feature to "strike back" at their perceived "enemies" tend to be the same people who didn't get enough attention as a child. Or perhaps, FAR TOO MUCH attention. Either way, they use this feature to "punish" those who dare oppose their views or refuse to "lay down" for the BS they dish out. In elementary school, this is called "bullying".
> In adult life, this is called "I don't know how to think and communicate intelligently, so I'll just bat at you with my clicky little mouse button a zillion times and hope I don't get found out."



2-1/2 days on the board, and you're already whining and justifying said whining about neg reps in your sig line?

You'll fit right in...


----------



## Talismen (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Those who use the Rep tick feature to "strike back" at their perceived "enemies" tend to be the same people who didn't get enough attention as a child. Or perhaps, FAR TOO MUCH attention. Either way, they use this feature to "punish" those who dare oppose their views or refuse to "lay down" for the BS they dish out. In elementary school, this is called "bullying".
> ...



"Whining"?

I seem to have touched a nerve? 

Listen -- repetative negative "karma" and "rep ticks" are the non-thinker's way of lashing out, online.
They know not how to articulate their negative commentary, so they let a few little buttons and a couple of mouse clicks to the talking for them.

It is a cop-out.
It is equal to leaving a bag of flaming shit on someone's door step...And then running away.
It's equal to saying "oh yeah, well my dad can beat up your dad!".

I don't negative-tick unless the person truly deserves it.
I don't use negative ticks to *avoid actualy debate/discussion*.
I don't disable the tick feature because I'm afraid I'll get too many in the negative.

I don't use negative ticks to punish those who don't agree with me. I'm just a bit more secure in my views and beliefs. Negative commentary doesn't fill me with rage and make me...click a mouse button. I'd rather either articulate my point in response to negative comments, or simply walk away knowing that the person neither deserves nor would even comprehend a response. I've seen ALOT of that since I've been here, and it's only been a few days.

Funny how the loudest whiners are the ones who engage in unwarranted negative-ticking.
All because they don't know how to communicate, or articulate themselves accordingly.

But then again....judging by the online character of those who do it....it's not a shock.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

Talismen said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I didn't even know what rep points were for 2 weeks after I got here.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


and getting a neg rep devastated your life, right?


Edit: and yes, Sarah, that was sarcasm


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I think you were hoping that but you weren't my first.  I don't think the person who negged me is here anymore but when I found out what it was, I was pissed.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


actually, because i used sarcasm, i assumed it DIDNT
lol
if it did i would be far more concerned about your mental stability that something as silly as a messageboard rep could bother you


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




A lot of things bother me, a lot of things make me happy, I'm human.  Why assume that you know me well enough to be concerned if it's just a message board to you?

None of it means anything with your attitude.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


none of it effects my quality of life
LOL
its just a diversion


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



We weren't talking about it affecting your quality of life, we were discussing how you think you can judge someone's stability on a message board but they aren't allowed any emotion.  

At any rate, Happy New Year.  I was talked into working today but only for a few hours.


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 31, 2010)

Talismen said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



And so it begins.................


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Is she saying she has ticks?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Talismen said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Yup.

Whining.

You'll fit right in, don't worry.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



*NEGGED, YOU CAJUN MUTHAFUCKAH!!! *


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I think she is saying that she is obsessed with reputation points, and is lashing out preemptively in order to protect her fragile self worth. Which is wrapped up in, and dependent upon, how others view her.


Dr. Freud J. Skinner at your service <bows>


----------



## Talismen (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Yeah, it varies from forum software to forum software, but usually the good stuff has this kind of feature.

I've admin'd on a few other forums, and I own one myself. I've seen "rep ticks" and "karma" and "homage" and a few other differently-worded clicky things, but, they all basically do the same thing.

It's fun and catchy...but, those who feel they have to have some measure of power over their *perceived* enemies, usually abuse it. It gets old, but, if it gives them a small but meaningless 'digital thrill' up their leg, so be it.

Within their abuse of the system, lies the truth.
They are as transparent as Scotch tape.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





Yep....*obsession* -- you're doin' it right.
But, don't worry...It will get old for you eventually. Then you'll be free to obsess about something else.

Monkies maybe?

If the 'neg tickers' don't like being called out, even in the slightest way -- they shouldn't do it.
If they don't like my little signature admonition -- maybe they should put their 'blinders' back on, and pretend that no one is noticing their attempts to exact some measure of 'vengence' upon those who are 'so mean to them'? Boo hoo....poor little things.

*If you and those like you want to engage in childish behavior, I'll be more than happy to highlight it, proudly and boldly. 
I tend to call out bullshit when I see it, so -- if you don't like it....tough toddy.*

How's about actual debate/discussion?
Or, has clickity-click-click taken the place of that for you and yours?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Talismen said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Yup, you are. It's even in your sig line.


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 31, 2010)

radiomanatl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > talismen said:
> ...



you motherfucker!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I love negs in the morning....


Smells like..... *VICTORY!!!*


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > radiomanatl said:
> ...



Seriously.  That was a bitchy move.  

Who pissed in your wheaties this morning?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I'm handing out negs to everyone this mroning. I pary for your lots. 

DOUBLE NEGGED YOU MUTHAFUCKAH!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's so refreshing to see someone go on pages and pages about how rep doesn't effect them,and even make it part of their sig, just in case everyone doesn't see how rep doesn't effect them.


Welcome Lady, this will be fun!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> It's so refreshing to see someone go on pages and pages about how rep doesn't effect them,and even make it part of their sig, just in case everyone doesn't see how rep doesn't effect them.
> 
> 
> Welcome Lady, this will be fun!



*ECHEAUX ZULU NEGS!!!

BEEE-YAAAAATCH!!!  *


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Seriously, dude.  What the Fuck is your problem today?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I HATE YOU!

I HATE ALL OF YOU!

I NEG BECAUSE IT'S THE ONLY WAY I CAN SHOW MY HATE!!!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I can't believe you neg repped me too Radio!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<MY LIFE IS OVER>

I will now start a thread bitching about you, put it in my sig that you negged me, but it doesn't matter since I don't care about reps, and then whine to the *mods *that you're abusing the neg rep system.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I show my love with negs.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



And your shirtless pics.......


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



*POS'ED....NO!....NEGGED! DOUBLE NEGGED! SUPER SECRET DOUBLE UPSIDE DOWN NEGS!! *


----------



## random3434 (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Next time take the towel OFF!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



My daughter just threw a towel onto my head from the second floor. True story


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Interesting analysis, Skinner..


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Pull the right lever...get a treat.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 31, 2010)

Talismen said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...




I'm seriously considering spreading the rep around just so I can neg you again.


----------



## del (Dec 31, 2010)

*sigh*



again?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

del said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> again?


again, what?


----------



## Talismen (Dec 31, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> It's so refreshing to see someone go on pages and pages about how rep doesn't effect them,and even make it part of their sig, just in case everyone doesn't see how rep doesn't effect them.
> 
> 
> Welcome Lady, this will be fun!



Thanks. 

I see *plenty* of signatures with all manner of name-calling, taunting, back-biting and other "commentary" about other members. From the looks of things, it's not only allowed, it's common-practice.


----------



## Talismen (Dec 31, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



LMAO!!!! Pretty bold for someone who hides away from *any* rep ticks. 
Go ahead, neg me boy! I beg you!!!! I invite ALL who wish to, to do it.

  

But reading something into my sig-line that isn't there, is a bit intellectually dishonest, at best. I put it there to *taunt*...Which is exactly the same thing neg ticks do. But as far as _getting them_....I could give a shit less about how many I get, from whom and when. Come now, all who wish to neg me!! Consider this an open invitation! LOL!!!!

*I just love returning the taunts, via my sig-line,...that's all!* 

Why return the taunt via a million little clickity clicks when one can simply put it in their sig-line? BWHAHAHAAAHHHAA!!!


----------



## Oscar Wao (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, it's Talismen!  Haven't seen you since '06 or '07!

I think you might remember me as Teenauthor.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 4, 2011)

Oscar Wao said:


> Wow, it's Talismen!  Haven't seen you since '06 or '07!
> 
> I think you might remember me as Teenauthor.



YAY!!! I do remember you! Hope things are well with you and yours! 
Good to see you!!!!


----------



## TheLonelySquire (Jan 4, 2011)

Seven pages to say hello and a signature longer than the Obamacare documents. Accept a welcome and be done with it!


----------



## Talismen (Jan 4, 2011)

TheLonelySquire said:


> Seven pages to say hello and a signature longer than the Obamacare documents. Accept a welcome and be done with it!



Oh boo fucking who.

How's about practicing what you preach.
If you don't like the looks of a welcome thread, don't comment.
You yourself have just added to the length of a thread you're already complaining about. The same thread I hadn't posted ANYTHING in since New Year's Eve. Go back, check the date of my last post before this one and before YOURS. You gonna blame Oscar Wao for saying hello to me? That would be kinda stupid, but, have at it.

No one twisted your arm to read it.
No one asked you to come in here.
But obviously you're not getting enough attention today, so you had to shoot off at the mouth.

I know teenauthor (aka "Oscar Wao") from another forum.
I'll damn well say "hello" and return the greeting, if I want to.

If you thump your chest any harder, you'll give yourself a heart attack.
Dry up.


----------



## TheLonelySquire (Jan 4, 2011)

Talismen said:


> TheLonelySquire said:
> 
> 
> > Seven pages to say hello and a signature longer than the Obamacare documents. Accept a welcome and be done with it!
> ...



No problem sweetheart. I promise not to add to your attention whoring any further in this or any other post. We've all seen this kind of thing before. You'll end up with 50k posts in 6 months and say absolutely nothing. That's why it took you 7 pages to say hello. See ya.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37 (Jan 5, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Hello to all at USMB!
> 
> I see a few usernames I recognize from other forums around the 'interwebs'. Some may recognize my username...And run  Hopefully not though.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Christmas weekend!



We've met. You were the TTTM-abusing snitch who fell on her own sword a couple years ago on Hannity. Basically a prototype to Remus Lupin.

You'll get a neg as a welcome from me. I think you're a repugnant piece of trash and look forward to your swift exit.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37 (Jan 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> another hannity maggot, i take it?



Banned years ago, but yes. She generally ranked among the most-despised posters there for her bait-and-snitchery.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 5, 2011)

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all at USMB!
> ...



Oh boo whoo. Poor little punk who ratted on everyone at hannity couldn't take someone ratting on him. Suck it up. Life isn't fair. Deal with it.

You and your mod asskissing 'clan over at hannity couldn't take it when the same shit got flung in your faces. Too bad.

Enjoy the reciprocal neg tick from me.
I believe it's one of only 2 or 3 I've handed out since I've been here.

And now, for the 'ignore' feature....'cuz I didn't come here to put up with any degree of your BS again.

My my my...
Grudges do hold tight and run deep with some of you who were stung the worst over at hannity, ay?


----------



## Retread Ol' 37 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ignores, whines, and oblivious to the fact that everyone only threw what she threw at everyone else first.

Yeah, Talismen has arrived. And to the rest of this board fearing the "Hannity maggots," I'm afraid you now host the worst of them.


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello hello ! Welcome to US Message Board


----------



## Talismen (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello adeel_sami 
Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 5, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Hello adeel_sami
> Thank you for the welcome!



My pleasure, buddy ..


----------



## Madmoney (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, I am new here too and I do not really know what I am.  I sometimes think I am Republican and then at other times Democrat, and then sometimes Green and hell, I have even thought of myself as a communist.  Am I still welcomed here?


----------



## Dis (Jan 6, 2011)

The Hannity shit stays at Hannity.  This ones done, and I really don't care to see another.


----------

